# رووووووعه ماسكارا تزيد طول الرموش حتى 3 أضعاف و مقاومة للماء



## مسوقة26 (25 فبراير 2012)

أخواتي التاجرات .. هذه الماسكارا من ماركة ميلانو هي عندي حصري ع مستوى النت و أنا سحبت كامل الكميةمن المورد و اللي حابة تترزق الله تتواصل معي و راح أعطيها سعر طيب و حتكسبي فوق الـ 50 ريال ع كل حبة

الكمية مرة محدودة ساااااااارعي بالطلب

على فكرة أنا ما أسوق للمسكرة هذه غير بأسواق ستي يعني تقدري تاخديها مني و تسوقي لها بكل مكان و منتدى و إنتي مرتااااااحة لأني ما راح أجي أنافسك في السعر في المواقع التانية









هذه صورة من تصويري الشخصي للماسكارا بعيون شغالتي .. قولوا ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله


السعر للمفرد 90 ريال و للتاجرات سعر خياااااااااااال

و على فكرة تنباع في المنتديات من 100 الى 130 ريال

و سعر الجملة عندي مرررررررة روووووعة يعني فرصة رهيبة يا تاجرات



















ماسكرا الالياف او ماسكرا الوبر ، البديل السحري للرموش التركيب

*بإختصار مسكرة جونااااااااااان *
*أقدمها لكل عاشقات الماسكرة و أنا أولهم*
أعشق شي اسمو ماسكرة لدرجة إني صرت أغلب مناسباتي أحضرها بوضع الروج و الماسكارا فقط و يطلع شكلي نعووووم و كيوت بدال الألوان الكتير و الإزعاج
و بصراحة أنا أعتبر الماسكارا اللي تنحط بطريقة أحترافية هي السر في تغيير الشكل 
لأني بعدما تعلمت أحط الماسكارا بالطريقة الأحترافية استغنيت عن اشياء كثير و منها الكحل 
الحمدلله ما عاد صرت أحتاج اوسع او احدد العين بالكحل

*هذه الماسكارا تزيد طول الرموش حتى 3 أضعاف و **مقاومة للماء



*


*و هذا تقيم للماسكارا*

*1- أكثر مبيعاً في الاسواق الآسيوية*

*2- ينصح بها كثير من خبراء التجميل*

*3- من مواد طبيعيه لا تؤثر على العين و العدسات*

*



*

*المنتج يجي 3 عبوات :*

*1- العبوة الأولى الكبيرة هيا ماسكارا*

*2- العبوة الثانية العبوة الوسط ماسكارا مطولة و مكثفة*

*3- العبوة التالتة هي ألياف طبيعية تخبطي بها أطراف رموشك*

*قبلما تنشف الطبقتين الأولى و التانية عشان تلصق فيها و تنشف سوا*

*طريقة الاستخدام :*

*1- حطي طبقة من الماسكارا الكبيرة على الرموش بطريقة حلوة و بسخاء*
*2- بعدين حطي الماسكارا التانية المكثفة و المطولة*
*3- بعدين حطي الالألياف و هي أصغر عبوة بالكرتونة حطيها على أطراف رموشك .. أستمري بالخبط على الرموش بالألياف الين توصلي للنتيجة اللي ترضيكي



*

*4-عيدي وضع الماسكارا على كل الرموش و مرريها على الألياف و لاحظي الفرق*

*5- يمكن تكرار هذه العملية حتى تصلي الى المظهر المطلوب*

ملاحظة مهمة مهمة جداً
عند وضع الألياف عل الرموش غمضي عينك لأن الألياف دقيقة جدا و تتطاير و تدخل جوات العين إذا كانت العين مفتوحة..
بعدما توصلي للنتيجة اللي تبغيها نفضي جفونك تمام بفرشاة النفض زي اللي في الصورة تحت







*طريقة ازالة الماسكارا*

*استخدمي أي نوع من أنواع مزيلات المكياج المتوفرة لديكي*




للطلب جوال رقم 0546086712 او 0590519000

الاستلام بجده يد بيد مع المندوب و ياخد حق مشواره حسب

اتفاقكم او تفضلي الله يحيكي خديها من بيتي

باقي المناطق بالشحن بعد الدفع مقدماً ع حسابي الراجحي و

الشحن يتم مع زاجل او الما او اي شركة شحن تبغاها المشترية

الشحن يتم من جده مرة وحدة بالأسبوع اللي هو الخميس و اللي

مستعجلة عل الطلب تزيد 20 ريال و نشحن لها خلال 24 ساعة

من تحويل القيمة ع حسابي









تجارب زبوناتي






























كمان ياليت تزوروا اعلاني التاني للمكياج الصغنووووني اللي

يترمي في أي شنطة بدونما يعمل لا زحمة و لا دفاشة بالشنطة

حياكم عل الرابط مع الصور

http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread805035.html​




__________________

تم سحب كامل الكمية من الموّرد و الكمية محدووووووودة .. ماسكارا الألياف او الوبر
اعلاني مثبت بقسم الرياض مع صور من تصويري الشخصي
جوالي 0590519000​


----------

